# TIVO Wireless G Adapter



## BamaStangGuy (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a TIVO Wireless G Adapter up for sale. $30 dollars shipped. Paypal only.

Thanks!


----------



## Mangotangoe (Sep 16, 2011)

Cant PM yet. Not enough posts...
What is the model no.?
mangotangoeATgmailDOTcom


----------

